# Nomis Outerwear



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

The Nomis clothing line tends to run baggy.
I haven't tried on any of their snowpants but I own some hoodies and t-shirts from them and everything has a slightly baggy fit.
I believe their outerwear follows suit as well.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

GC24 said:


> The Nomis clothing line tends to run baggy.
> I haven't tried on any of their snowpants but I own some hoodies and t-shirts from them and everything has a slightly baggy fit.
> I believe their outerwear follows suit as well.


I approve of this^


----------

